# Poodle Names



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Some of the really cute names I recall from my youth...

Bibelots Tall, Dark and Handsome- Tramp

Bibelot`s Clean as a Whistle- Suds

Cherod That`s My Number- Bingo

Bibelot`s Funtastic of Cherod- Funny

Now with everyone needing their kennel name on a dog, it really shortens what you can do. I co-own a boy whose name is just all three kennels involved with him- Harmony Mtns Silken Arreau. That is all we had room for!!


----------



## miket (Nov 18, 2009)

.
Markus's grampa was a Bibelot sire. His mom is a Bibelot gray. Susan F has some gorgeous standards.

Mike


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

When Markus was a small pup I called him "ENRON" because he could shred paper so quickly/

LOL!!!! That's a great one!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I have always thought standards deserve really strong names ;D it makes me smile to see them with gorgeous names.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

miket said:


> .
> Markus's grampa was a Bibelot sire. His mom is a Bibelot gray. Susan F has some gorgeous standards.
> 
> Mike


Oh, indeed!!! I have one living with me. I inherited him when my Mom died. His name is Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith. He is quite a well known fella with pups all over the world.


----------



## miket (Nov 18, 2009)

Is this the dog named "Tin" ??? As I recall Markus's gramp was partly owned by gentleman named Mort G. I can't recall his call-name at the moment.
.
Bibelot is a famous kennel name for those who might be lurking here.
.
Mike


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

His name is Thinker...Tin was a girl. I would say Bibelot is the premier name in Silvers.


----------



## miket (Nov 18, 2009)

.
Now I remember. Markus's granpa had the call-name "Spencer." Maybe my next standard will have that name. A classy name.
.
Mike


----------

